# Pvp Hunter Sucht Gilde Oder Kleine Pvp Stammgruppe Auf Taerar



## Mitta (28. August 2006)

Eben erst auf Taerar eingelebt, eine Gilde gefunden die zu meinen Spielzeiten Raids macht und prompt hat sie sich aufgelöst. Deshalb suche ich eine Gilde die überwiegend aus älteren Leuten (ab24++) besteht oder noch besser eine PVP Stammgruppe.

Equip ist wegen nicht so häufigen Instanzruns noch überwiegend blau, beherrsche aber meinen Char sehr gut.

Von der Art her: gerne ruhig, sehr diszipliniert, geduldig und pünktlich.

Spielzeiten: Di+Do ab 19:30, Sa+So Nachmittags
Erfahrungen: etwas MC, ZG, dafür jeden Stein im AV, AB und WS (Rang: fast Feldkommandant)
Skillung: 0/21/30

Btw, ich muss noch in Strath (monastery), Scholo und DMO questen - wer Begleitung braucht kann sich bei mir melden.

Gruß, Mitta


----------



## Skullzigg (3. September 2008)

/push


----------

